

The comments on this Reddit post are disgusting.  - paper_ziggurat
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/20hyf8/sexist_culture_and_harassment_drives_githubs/
&quot;If you want to see how shitty women tend to get treated in the tech community just read the comments here. Disgusting.&quot; - lightninhopkins
======
sehr
Reddit isn't exactly the pinnacle of civilized discussion, especially the
defaults like /r/technology. Regardless, that thread was definitely the worst
cesspool I've seen since donglegate

